# Consumer Reports recommends Model 3 after Retesting Brakes



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

No other car maker can do this. OTA rules!

The 19 foot improvement in CR brake testing now matches Teslas internal test results and is about average for cars in this class despite heavier weight from battery.

https://www.consumerreports.org/cars-tesla-model-3-gets-cr-recommendation-after-braking-update/


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Another note about CR's update from today are their negative comments about N/V/H and other fit/finish issues.

Elon has responded that many of those complaints were early build issues and have already been fixed. CR is used to reviewing cars from regular companies that change model designs every 4-6 years and maybe will do a refresh every 2-3 years and they're not set up for Tesla's "constantly improving the product" philosophy. CR said that they were going to rent a more recently built Tesla to re-evaluate these issues. I hope CR realizes they their reviews will always be behind the most recent Tesla. They better get frequent rental credits on Turo!


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

I agree, the guy in the middle was slowly driving me nuts as he kept mentioning model your your improvements and that he was much more comfortable when there was a full model year, before they made any changes to the vehicle. Tesla has always said that they will do continual Improvement on the vehicles so as they identify a problem it's immediately fixed on the line not waiting for another model year. They need to embrace the future and not fight for the status quo .


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------

